
Barr: To counter Huawei, US could take 'controlling stake' in Ericsson and Nokia - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-espionage/to-counter-huawei-u-s-could-take-controlling-stake-in-ericsson-nokia-attorney-general-idUSKBN2001DL
======
bediger4000
Isn't the result of this proposal textbook socialism? Government owning the
means of production? What am I missing here?

